
Build Lego onto a Google Map (in Google Chrome) - mopoke
http://www.buildwithchrome.com/static/map
======
ch0wn
It also works just fine in Firefox.

------
duqee
Could be my slow internet connection, but this is slow and laggy for me in
chrome.

~~~
Swizec
Same here. But that happens every time I load a computationally expensive
javascript app.

I think it's just our slow processors.

------
dbbolton
I spent about an hour building and decided to save using my Google account.
Unfortunately, it's broken. You'd think if they supported _one_ platform, it
would be Chrome on Windows. Go figure.

------
gus_massa
In the form to choose the year the list starts with 1892 and finish with 2012.
I suppose that most of the people that use this are relatively young (<40?),
so I think it would be better to offer the recent years fist.

Las month, there was a discussion about haw is the best way to ask about the
birth date of a person [1]. I think that one of the more difficult part is
that the year list is too long.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4099946>

~~~
Retric
If you really want to speed it up let users enter the year or use separate
drop downs for decade and year.

------
confluence
Great marketing for Chrome, LEGO and HTML5 all in one go!

The launch trailer can be found here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf2NHdfudyo>

The Sydney Harbour Bridge LEGO build can be found here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQnRIRSvHJg> (for those who can't run the LEGO
builder/explorer in their browser)

------
friggeri
Levitating spaceship !

<http://buildwithchrome.com/build/BDo->

------
kator
LOL reminds me of Minecraft <http://www.minecraft.net/>

I wonder if Lego approved this and/or it's part of an advertising campaign
with Lego?

------
thewisebunny
Spent a couple of hours this morining building dream home. Tried to upload but
its just hanging (Chrome on OSX). Anyone else found this???

------
nickpresta
Doesn't seem to support Chrome in Linux (21.0.1180.4 dev). I get redirected to
the "download Chrome" page when I try to view 3D.

~~~
mopoke
I had the same until I forced Chrome to allow webGL.

------
kator
FYI you get a pop-up if you try other locations in the world:

Remember, you can only explore and build in Australia and New Zealand at the
moment.

------
gouranga
That's pretty awesome. There goes my productivity for the next couple of hours
:(

------
smagch
minecraft

